# Bernard



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Bernard crossed the bridge today. He had been rapidly deteriorating since the tumors began growing and suddenly came down with pneumonia. He started mouth breathing late last night. I laid with him on my chest for an hour and I knew it was time for him to go. He had that tired look in his eyes. Not 10 minutes before we got to the vet clinic this evening he had very bloody diarrhea. I am so so glad I could find a very cheap vet to help him pass quietly... I just lost my job 2 weeks ago and things have been rough for me financially. I got to hold him the whole time and he was such a good boy, as he always was. The vet was very kind and understanding and I thank him for letting me be back there. 

I got Bernard from a pet store over 2 years ago - he was sitting alone in a tiny glass box because "all the other rats were bullying him". He was about 4 months old then, and he was already sooo quiet and friendly, as he was his whole life. I took him home and planned to introduce him to Leno and Miles, but intros didn't go so well, and both Leno and Miles suddenly passed, leaving Bernard alone. I got little timid Ben to be friends with Bernard - they hit it off within a few days and were best buds for over a year before Ben passed away suddenly. Bernard was always the dominant rat, but never mean - I don't think he had a mean bone in his body. He also never wanted to sit still - he was always go go go, explore and play, stop for a few face rubs, and go go go again. Even when he had lost mobility in his hind legs because of the tumors, he would still scoot himself around the couch and bed and dig under the blankets and behind the pillows. He had such strong will power - he never missed his litter box or slacked on grooming himself up till the day he passed. If it weren't for the (presumably cancerous) tumors, I think he'd have lived forever.

I like to think now he's running free, happy and young again with his best friend Ben and all my other ratties that passed before him. If I could have a second heart rat, it would have to be Bernard. I'll find a nice quiet spot in a park somewhere this weekend and bury him with Ben.

When I first got him home, loved face rubs already









Halloween 2010









Right after Bernard & Ben's intros









Playing on the bed with Ben


















(Not) Sharing some yogurt with Ben









Playing PS3 with human Ben









Stealing a Jolly Rancher










Spooning with Ben









Old but still hanging in there









And my all time favorite, bucket Bernard!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry if the image links are broken, Photobucket appears to be having some issues


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jaguar :*( may he play hard!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Goodnight, sweet Bernard.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

He had a good, full life. RIP Bernard.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the bucket picture and the one where he's playing PS3.  He looks like he was such a lovely boy and I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Goodbye Bernard, it looks like you had an amazing life, with an amazing owner. I do think that he is running around in new life over the bridge playing with all your other ratties. I'm so sorry for your loss, he sounded and looked like an amazing rat . 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much 

Even though it was my first time there, the clinic signed and sent me a card yesterday. Was very kind of them.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I hadn't realized that this was the rat in the bucket. That's exceptionally disheartening, I have to say he looks like a dignified old man. Your story of him reminds me of the story of my rat girl. Memories...


----------

